# Tengo miedo de llegar a un sitio del que no pueda salir.



## merxxx

como traducir esto a inglés?

"Tengo miedo de llegar a un sitio del que no puedo salir"

Muchas gracias


----------



## Laia

I'm scared of arriving at a place where I'll not be able to run away


P.D. Please correct my English... I think I've written something wrong


----------



## Kaia

merxxx said:
			
		

> como traducir esto a inglés?
> 
> "Tengo miedo de llegar a un sitio del que no puedo salir"
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Hola Merxxx, tengo una duda con respecto a tu oración en español, no debería ser "Tengo miedo de llegar a un sitio del que no pued*a* salir"?
Perdón por la interrupción pero creo que deberías usar el subjuntivo en este caso.
Mi idea de traducción al inglés > _I'm afraid of arriving at a place where I be not able to go out.  _Pero tomalo con pinzas, porque no creo que esta forma se use corrientemente en inglés, me gusta más la traducción de Laia.
Quizás alguien me pueda aclarar la duda que tengo aprovechando la pregunta que vos hiciste.

Saludos,
K


----------



## merxxx

Kaia said:
			
		

> Hola Merxxx, tengo una duda con respecto a tu oración en español, no debería ser "Tengo miedo de llegar a un sitio del que no pued*a* salir"?
> Perdón por la interrupción pero creo que deberías usar el subjuntivo en este caso.
> Mi idea de traducción al inglés > _I'm afraid of arriving at a place where I be not able to go out.  _Pero tomalo con pinzas, porque no creo que esta forma se use corrientemente en inglés, me gusta más la traducción de Laia.
> Quizás alguien me pueda aclarar la duda que tengo aprovechando la pregunta que vos hiciste.
> 
> Saludos,
> K


Pues, la verdad, puede que tengas razón! no estoy segura! jeje. Y la frase en inglés yo diría: I'm afraid of arriving to a place that I can't leave"...pero me parece que está mal, o que, por lo menos, no es la forma más común de decirlo...alguien me podría ayudar?


----------



## Kaia

merxxx said:
			
		

> Pues, la verdad, puede que tengas razón! no estoy segura! jeje. Y la frase en inglés yo diría: I'm afraid of arriving to a place that I can't leave"...pero me parece que está mal, o que, por lo menos, no es la forma más común de decirlo...alguien me podría ayudar?


 
Bueno "arrive" no va con la preposición "to".  Esto es incorrecto.  Usas o bien "at" o "in" pero nunca "to".

Podría ser "I'm afraid of arriving at a place where I can't leave" (otra idea).


----------



## irisheyes0583

Claro que no es una traduccion palabra-por-palabra, pero yo diria:

"I'm afraid of getting/going somewhere and not being able to leave."

Y creo que es "pueda"... pero no estoy 100% segura!


----------



## gisele73

Creo que también podría ser así:

"I´m afraid of arriving at a place from where I won´t be able to come out."

En todo caso lo que sí debes poner, como han dicho loas demás, es "arrive at", no "arrive to".


----------



## merxxx

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> Claro que no es una traduccion palabra-por-palabra, pero yo diria:
> 
> "I'm afraid of getting/going somewhere and not being able to leave."
> 
> Y creo que es "pueda"... pero no estoy 100% segura!



ei muchas gracias!


----------



## San

Kaia said:
			
		

> "Tengo miedo de llegar a un sitio del que no pued*a* salir"?
> Perdón por la interrupción pero creo que deberías usar el subjuntivo en este caso.


Curioso ya que lo comentas, porque en indicativo también tiene sentido. Yo al menos lo entendí así en primera lectura, refiriéndose a un sitio concreto que ya conoce y del que sabe que no puede salir. Por ejemplo imagina que estás narrando un sueño recurrente en el que "tienes miedo de llegar a un sitio ( ese sitio ) de donde no puedes salir".

Un saludo.


----------



## gisele73

San said:
			
		

> Curioso ya que lo comentas, porque en indicativo también tiene sentido. Yo al menos lo entendí así en primera lectura, refiriéndose a un sitio concreto que ya conoce y del que sabe que no puede salir. Por ejemplo imagina que estás narrando un sueño recurrente en el que "tienes miedo de llegar a un sitio ( ese sitio ) de donde no puedes salir".
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Me parece que debe ser "_pueda_", porque se habla de "un sitio", no específico, talvez desconocido, no se está hablando de "ese sitio".

Saludos


----------



## merxxx

San said:
			
		

> Curioso ya que lo comentas, porque en indicativo también tiene sentido. Yo al menos lo entendí así en primera lectura, refiriéndose a un sitio concreto que ya conoce y del que sabe que no puede salir. Por ejemplo imagina que estás narrando un sueño recurrente en el que "tienes miedo de llegar a un sitio ( ese sitio ) de donde no puedes salir".
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues sí, es eso. Entonces, la traducción correcta cual sería?


----------



## Laia

¿En esta frase hay que usar "afraid" y no "scared"? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## irisheyes0583

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿En esta frase hay que usar "afraid" y no "scared"? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
> 
> Muchas gracias



I can't answer for other speakers, but for me, there is no difference between "afraid" and "scared".


----------



## Laia

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I can't answer for other speakers, but for me, there is no difference between "afraid" and "scared".


 
ok!
thanks


----------



## lanceb

merxxx said:
			
		

> Pues sí, es eso. Entonces, la traducción correcta cual sería?


 
Well, if you liked irisheyes's translation before, then you might go with

"I'm afraid of getting/going _there_ and not being able to leave."

As I'm sure you know, we don't make the subjunctive obvious in English, so not much would change (only that now the place is specified).

Lance


----------



## the-pessimist

i fear _arriving at (going to)_ a place that i will never be able to leave.


----------



## San

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Me parece que debe ser "_pueda_", porque se habla de "un sitio", no específico, talvez desconocido, no se está hablando de "ese sitio".
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, yo razonaba a la inversa, si se emplea el indicativo el sitio tiene que ser definido. A veces se emplea el artículo indefinido en ese sentido, no sé si será correcto, pero para mí es coherente. Por ejemplo:

"Esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encantará"

o incluso en presente:

"Esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encanta"

es indefinido para el interlocutor, pero no para el que habla. Hay una famosa canción de Triana, "Sé de un lugar", dónde la cosa queda ambigüa porque cambia entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo. No es que fueran unos maestros de la lengua pero la canción es bonita. Intento poner la letra como adjuntoView attachment 2213porque por alguna razón no me va el copy & paste.


----------



## Kaia

San said:
			
		

> Curioso ya que lo comentas, porque en indicativo también tiene sentido. Yo al menos lo entendí así en primera lectura, refiriéndose a un sitio concreto que ya conoce y del que sabe que no puede salir. Por ejemplo imagina que estás narrando un sueño recurrente en el que "tienes miedo de llegar a un sitio ( ese sitio ) de donde no puedes salir".
> 
> Un saludo.


 
A mí no me da la idea de que ya conoce ese sitio pues ella escribió " a un sitio" y no "a ese sitio".  Creo que por eso no me sonó bien con el indicativo.

Saludos, K


----------



## jacinta

Sí, de acuerdo con Kaia.  Es una situación hipotética, así que el subjuntivo es necesario.

Yo diría:  I'm afraid of going somewhere and not being able to leave.


----------



## gisele73

San said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo razonaba a la inversa, si se emplea el indicativo el sitio tiene que ser definido. A veces se emplea el artículo indefinido en ese sentido, no sé si será correcto, pero para mí es coherente. Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encantará"
> 
> o incluso en presente:
> 
> "Esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encanta"
> 
> es indefinido para el interlocutor, pero no para el que habla. Hay una famosa canción de Triana, "Sé de un lugar", dónde la cosa queda ambigüa porque cambia entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo. No es que fueran unos maestros de la lengua pero la canción es bonita. Intento poner la letra como adjuntoView attachment 2213porque por alguna razón no me va el copy & paste.


 
Hola San 

Me sigue pareciendo que debe ser "pueda" y te digo por qué.

En el ejemplo que has citado:

_"Esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encantará",_ está en futuro y por lo tanto el verbo no está en subjuntivo, por lo que no puede compararse con _"...un sitio del que no pueda...",_ una oración similar sería_ "esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encante"._

Precisamente en la letra de la canción que adjuntaste, muy bonita por cierto , encontré un ejemplo similar:

_"Te llevaré a un lugar_
_donde broten las flores_
_amor."_

EL verbo también está en subjuntivo, sería diferente si fuese: "Te llevaré a _ese lugar_ donde _brotan _las flores amor." En ese caso se está hablando de un lugar conocido donde se sabe que brotan las flores.

Es un poco complicadito esto


----------



## San

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola San
> 
> En el ejemplo que has citado:
> 
> _"Esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encantará",_ está en futuro y por lo tanto el verbo no está en subjuntivo, por lo que no puede compararse con _"...un sitio del que no pueda...",_ una oración similar sería_ "esta noche te llevaré a un lugar que te encante"._


_

Sólo pretendía ilustrar que con el artículo indeterminado te puedes referir a un lugar concreto o indefinido ( hipotético ) dependiendo del modo del verbo precisamente:
"Sé de un lugar dónde brotan las fores" --> Existe un sitio concreto y yo lo conozco.
"Busco un lugar dónde broten las flores" --> Busco un sitio que a lo mejor ni siquiera existe"
"Busco un lugar dónde brotan las flores" --> Me han hablado de que hay un lugar así, por tanto vamos a aceptar su existencia, pero yo de momento no sé dónde está.

Se pueden poner frases similares en presente, que para mí tienen sentido no hipotético:

"Me da miedo un niño que me pega en la escuela"
"Me da miedo ir a una escuela dónde me pegan"
"Ni loco entro a un sitio del que no se puede salir"

Esta no la tengo muy clara:
"Me siento afortunado teniendo una esposa que me quiere"

pero si es correcta es un as, porque ¿ no me dirás que se refiere a una esposa indeterminada ? , ¿ vives en un país cristiano, no ? 
_ 


			
				gisele73 said:
			
		

> _"Te llevaré a un lugar_
> _donde broten las flores_
> _amor."_
> 
> EL verbo también está en subjuntivo, sería diferente si fuese: "Te llevaré a _ese lugar_ donde _brotan _las flores amor." En ese caso se está hablando de un lugar conocido donde se sabe que brotan las flores.
> 
> Es un poco complicadito esto


Es eso, sólo que a mí no me suena mal cambiando "ese" por "un", debe ser una cuestión regional. He mirado el DRAE pero no me aclara nada.


----------



## mhp

No Estoy seguro si la frase original puede significar  «llegar a un punto del que ya no se pueda echar atrás». Si quisiera decir esto, entonces en inglés se diría “I’m afraid to reach  a point of no return”. Pero si es un sitio material, se puede decir “I’m afraid to reach a place that doesn’t have exits”.


----------



## Kaia

_



Esta no la tengo muy clara:
"Me siento afortunado teniendo una esposa que me quiere"

Click to expand...

_ 
Espero haberte entendido bien San. Esta frase no podría estar en subjuntivo dado que este hombre "ya tiene una esposa" (es un hecho) entonces si (es verdad que ) ella lo quiere, el indicativo se usa aquí.

Habría sido distinto si hubiera dicho > _Sería afortunado de tener una esposa que me quiera_. > Aquí este hombre está hipotetizando una situación, por lo cual se requiere el subjuntivo "quiera".

Saludos, K


----------



## gisele73

Kaia said:
			
		

> Espero haberte entendido bien San. Esta frase no podría estar en subjuntivo dado que este hombre "ya tiene una esposa" (es un hecho) entonces si (es verdad que ) ella lo quiere, el indicativo se usa aquí.
> 
> Habría sido distinto si hubiera dicho > _Sería afortunado de tener una esposa que me quiera_. > Aquí este hombre está hipotetizando una situación, por lo cual se requiere el subjuntivo "quiera".
> 
> Saludos, K



Exacto


----------



## Jazztronik

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I can't answer for other speakers, but for me, there is *no difference between "afraid" and "scared"*.


 
Really?? But could you use 'scared' to replace 'afraid' in these situations (formal situations)?:

"I'm *afraid* we are closing our store right now, ma'am. Please come tomorrow".

"I'm *afraid* we don't have enough room to be sitting".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> Really?? But could you use 'scared' to replace 'afraid' in these situations (formal situations)?:
> 
> "I'm *afraid* we are closing our store right now, ma'am. Please come tomorrow".
> 
> "I'm *afraid* we don't have enough room to be sitting".


 
Hi Jazztronik, in the sentences you have quoted, it does not imply the emotion of fear or the perception of danger to one's existence or survival.  In this case, you may say:

1. I'm afraid/scared of doing bungee-jumping. (Because the rope tied to me might be longer than the distance between the ground and where it is tied and I might crash down and sustain concussions.)

2. I'm afraid/scared of going to Turkey. (I might contract bird flu.)

3. I'm afraid/scared of going to Transylvania. ( I might be victimed by Dracula. - of course, he is a mythical creature.)

In your example, the emotion of fear is absent.  It is one way of saying I am sorry, we are about to close  shop.  I am afraid the show is sold out and the there is no more room, standing room only.  In a way of saying, it is an idiomatic expression or _frase hecha _because you are not really afraid but just expressing your regret in another way.


----------



## Cracker Jack

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> Claro que no es una traduccion palabra-por-palabra, pero yo diria:
> 
> "I'm afraid of getting/going somewhere and not being able to leave."


 


			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> Yo diría: I'm afraid of going somewhere and not being able to leave.


 
The translations of irisheyes and jacinta are the most appropriate ones. It is awkward to say I'm afraid of arriving at a place...although it is grammatically sound but it is rhetorically correct to say I'm afraid of going/getting somewhere.


----------



## Jazztronik

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> In your example, the emotion of fear is absent. It is one way of saying I am sorry, we are about to close shop. I am afraid the show is sold out and the there is no more room, standing room only. In a way of saying, it is an idiomatic expression or _frase hecha _because you are not really afraid but just expressing your regret in another way.


 
Hi Cracker Jack, I did know the situation already, and knew that e.g."I'm afraid we're already closing" is not a situation of fear. Thus I told Irisheyes 'scared' and 'afraid' are not always the same and asked him/her if it was so.


----------



## the-pessimist

Cracker Jack,

I think jazztronic was simply trying to question irisheyes' generalisation, and jazztronic him/herself does understand what the idiomatic usage of afraid actually is. I feel irisheyes does too, but perhaps overlooked this sort of usage before making the sweeping statement:

_



I can't answer for other speakers, but for me, there is *no difference between "afraid" and "scared"*. 

Click to expand...

_


----------



## cmoore

CrackerJack, 
Ojala no le moleste que le haga una correccion:  cuando dijiste 





> I might be victimed by Dracula


, querias decir "victimized" o "made a victim".  No existe el verbo "to victim".


----------



## sendai

San said:
			
		

> _Sólo pretendía ilustrar que con el artículo indeterminado te puedes referir a un lugar concreto o indefinido ( hipotético ) dependiendo del modo del verbo precisamente_


Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. De hecho, el mismo pasa con el inglés, aunque por supuesto la cuestión del subjuntivo no surge allí:

I'll take you to a bar where they serve popcorn (I've been there many times)
...donde se sirven palomitas
I'll take you to a bar where they serve popcorn (We'll search until we find one)
...donde se sirvan palomitas
 
In the first sentence, the bar is a specific bar.  In the second, it's not.


----------



## sendai

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> "I'm *afraid* we don't have enough room to be sitting".


Correct, you can't you "scared" there unless you are in fact truly frightened (doubtful). Just like in Spanish where you would say:

Me temo que no tenemos...

Note that the indicative is used in Spanish, making it clear that this is not real fear but just a polite way to say something.


----------



## Cracker Jack

cmoore said:
			
		

> CrackerJack,
> Ojala no le moleste que le haga una correccion: cuando dijiste , querias decir "victimized" o "made a victim". No existe el verbo "to victim".


 
Hola cmoore, gracias.  Si, tienes razón, no existe el verbo "to victim," sino "to victimize." Deja de tratarme de tercera persona porque ya me trataste de segunda persona (cuando dijiste) para que haya consistencia. Y te aseguro que no me molesta que me corrijas.



			
				Jazztronic said:
			
		

> Hi Cracker Jack, I did know the situation already, and knew that e.g."I'm afraid we're already closing" is not a situation of fear. Thus I told Irisheyes 'scared' and 'afraid' are not always the same and asked him/her if it was so.


 


			
				ibby said:
			
		

> I think jazztronic was simply trying to question irisheyes' generalisation, and jazztronic him/herself does understand what the idiomatic usage of afraid actually is. I feel irisheyes does too, but perhaps overlooked this sort of usage before making the sweeping statement:


 
Hi jazzy and ibby, well at first I thought that jazz didn't know so I gave examples but then she had already known it.  So there it is, scared could not be applied in those 2 examples, but afraid is.  Have a great day to both of you.


----------

